# New software for 508? P1.95



## RWebb71980 (Sep 14, 2002)

Hey,

It's about 1:30 california time, and I noticed that my 508 was blinking. I checked the sys info and it said P195DCKD-N.

I am pretty sure the last software was 1.69. Is this new? If so, anybody know of any new stuff in it?

thanks,
Rob


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes, it's new. Both my 508's have 195, I've been playing around in the menus but haven't found anything new.


----------



## Filip1 (Sep 3, 2002)

I just saw all 4 of my 50x's download P195. So far I can't find anything new either. Anybody with inside info on the the software???


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Haven't heard anything about it yet. Have you checked the dish pointing screen? Maybe the software is already being upgraded to support a 121 sat slot location.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

My 508 was turned off this morning, I never turn it off. So it looks like to me a forced upgrade.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Same here, only I thought I turned it off last night. I'm also wondering why my recording of Dual is 1:40 minutes long, but gets cut off at the second episode with 54 minutes left. :shrug:


----------



## Glenn (Feb 20, 2003)

So, does a 508 update equal a 501 update? Since the only difference (I believe) between them is the size of the hard drive, I'm thinking Yes, but I'm no expert.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Unless if they do it by serial #, the 501 should get the same updates as the 508. But due to large # of recievers may break down into serial # blocks to make upgrades more managable.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

So I take it that the 301 will be next for this software upgrade. What are the features offered in this upgrade? I take it that the 721 will have a different one of its own with the 1.10 after the 301's get theirs updated. Seems to follow a pattern, older receivers first.

Also I dont think they will update for 121 yet since that satellite has not yet been launched.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

My 501 has the 195 software today and I usually don't get upgrades on this box for several days after it rolls out. Maybe this is some bug fix since it looks like it went to everyone at once. I have looked all over and can't find anything new. I checked timers, PVR events list and settings, new features, system setup-No 121 associated anything. The only thing that looks different (maybe) is the customer service menu. I don't remember the background looking like that, but then again, I have only gone to that screen twice since they implemented it. Hopefully someone will find something or someone with an E* engineering connection can find out. ???????


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

I noticed that with P195, there is only one speed of reverse slow-motion (1/4). With forward slow-motion there are two speeds -- 1/15 and 1/4. I believe that under P169, there were two slow-motion speeds also.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay....... my 501 did have a major hiccup..... (all times pacific)

* My recording of "Anime Unleased" (11:59p-1:00 AM) had the title of "X Play" (the previous program), the listed run-time of 1:40, but actiually had about 45 minutes of recording. 
* Digimon did not record at 3:30 AM.
* Robot Wars recorded normally.

Time for a front panel reset followed by a check dish.


----------



## dbkelly (Sep 20, 2002)

The only thing I noticed is the CallerID box is much bigger with text indicating "Incoming Call" -- DUH!!!


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

I noticed 129 west install on the point dish screen. Is this new?


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gregg W _
> *I noticed that with P195, there is only one speed of reverse slow-motion (1/4). With forward slow-motion there are two speeds -- 1/15 and 1/4. I believe that under P169, there were two slow-motion speeds also. *


This actually makes sense. Reverse slo-mo in MPEG-2 is difficult to implement, and usually reverts to just displaying the I and B frames, possibly just the I frames at consumer level. Since they likely use a long GOP of 17 or more frames, -1/15 and -1/4 are very similar, making -1/15 almost redundant.

I hope they cure what to me is the one fault of P169, where it sometimes goes to a black screen when changing channels if the guide info has run out.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> I noticed 129 west install on the point dish screen. Is this new?


Nope, 129 has been listed since some time last year when E* started renting space for the Philly locals.


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

I was searching through the guide and it asked me if I wanted to download new guide info because mine was outdated or something. I was 7 days ahead and after the DL it gave me till monday or tuesday morning (full 11 days I guess)

Maybe it's just the "make a bunch of people at SatelliteTalk.com be puzzled" update?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Reverse slo-mo was introduced with just -1/4x, there was never a -1/15x.

They seem to be winning this round of "stump the discussion forum."


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Are they going to finally get rid of that 129 slot after getting these new satellites up for locals at 121?

I wouldn't think they would put up software for 121 yet seeing that they do not have that satellite launched yet, but will wait until its ready before doing so.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The only "fix" that I can see is that, when scrolling through the recordings list, the little "up" arrow is now a full arrow instead of a half-arrow.


----------



## Mike Gavasheli (Mar 24, 2002)

Does anyone remember "Wireless Jack" option in the Phone System Setup screen in previous versions?

Mike


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I would have said yes that it was there before, but going into the menu I can't place it. But I've only been in the Phone Setup menu 2 or 3 times so I'm not quite sure.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

The "Wireless Jack" option is new, I just don't know how new.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

That reminds me of the harddrive cleanup or some other sort of thing that was grayed out on the 501 or 721 receivers before in the past, does anyone know what that was all about or if there will be something in the future that will be released related to that?


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

I wonder if the "Wireless Jack" feature slows down the modem, since last I checked (admitedly several years ago) the wireless RF phone jack extenders where too noisy for anything about 1200bps reliably.

It's also possible the Dish has an upcoming wireless phone box that runs off of the accessory jack or something.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

There are wirelass jacks that will work at much higher speeds.


----------



## Jeff Rademacher (May 1, 2003)

HI everyone, my 501 has P195 and it has two slow motion reverse speeds. x1/4 and x1

Jeff


----------



## llunken777 (Mar 24, 2002)

I called Dish Tech support today and they told me that it was listed as a maintence upgrade.


----------



## NobodyImportant (May 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mike Gavasheli _
> *Does anyone remember "Wireless Jack" option in the Phone System Setup screen in previous versions?
> 
> Mike *


P169 has it, I just looked. 
N.I.


----------



## Robert F. O'Connor (Aug 26, 2002)

That grayed-out option from long ago just said "Harddrive" if I remember correctly.

These machines do have a funny multi-pin connector on the back that has never been activated. I seem to recall some kind of semi-official word over on DBSForums quite a while ago that plans to add a second hard drive via that connector were dropped when the decision to go with the 508 was made and that's why the option disappeared.

Of course, if the 508 has the same jack, that explanation might not fly.

-Robert


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I would love to see a removeable hard drive option for this slot so things could be archived to it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

"grayed-out option from long ago just said "Harddrive" have 2 hidden options

DISK DRIVE MODE:
[*]Disk Drive Always On
[*]On Demand Only

HELP:The disk drive can be turned off.
If it's off, it's only turned on for
recording or playback operations
initiated by you. In this mode,
pause, rewind, skip and fast
forward of a live event is disabled.

"Selecting "On Demand Only" will disable the disk fast forward, and skip features. 
Select "Disk Drive Always On" if you want to take full advantage of all the live event pause, rewind, drive until a recording is started or you start a playback."


----------



## jeffr (Aug 21, 2002)

If you set the drive mode to "On Demand Only" and lose the capability to use live event stuff, will it also speed up the channel changing since it doesn't have to stop the recording from the previous channel and restart the recording for the new channel?


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

Since the guide and program information are stored on the drive, it seems that the "on demand" mode would slow access to those features.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffr _
> *If you set the drive mode to "On Demand Only" and lose the capability to use live event stuff, will it also speed up the channel changing since it doesn't have to stop the recording from the previous channel and restart the recording for the new channel? *


No one can use it - grayed .


----------



## llunken777 (Mar 24, 2002)

I did notice something added with the new upgrade. When the listings guide is up and has been advanced in time to the point it needs to download. The sound to the current tv show can be heard now where before it was muted.


----------

